# [solved]$>find -L /dev -type l gives a lot of broken symlink

## toralf

At least with kernel 2.6.37 and udev-151-r4 at an almost stable Gentoo I realized this today and now I'm wondering whether this is ok or not.Last edited by toralf on Wed Jan 12, 2011 7:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## richard.scott

it depends what the symlinks are.... can you post an example?

----------

## toralf

find -L ./ -type l 2>/dev/null | xargs ls -l | wgetpaste : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/319488/

----------

## richard.scott

what dir are they in?

----------

## toralf

sry - in /dev I run that command.

----------

## richard.scott

none of your symlinks look broken... why do you think they are broken?

----------

## toralf

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> none of your symlinks look broken... why do you think they are broken?

 

```
find -L /dev/.udev/db/ -type l
```

is per definition the command to find broken sysmlinks - and furthermore a "ls -l" in the bash shows a red blinking entry - try it out for your file system.

----------

## richard.scott

ah, I see.... I was confused as I don't have any red blinking symlinks   :Laughing: 

Perhaps its a bug? does it do it with an older kernel?

----------

## toralf

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> ah, I see.... I was confused as I don't have any red blinking symlinks   

 Ah, forgot to mention

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ alias ls

alias ls='ls --color=auto'

```

 *Quote:*   

> Perhaps its a bug? does it do it with an older kernel?

 will try...

----------

## toralf

The answer from the mailing list : *Quote:*   

> All fine. They don't point anywhere, they just store data.
> 
> Kay

 

----------

